# Wago DMX Steuerung



## SPL_Maniac (23 November 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin momentan dabei eine Haussteuerung zu planen. Das meiste stellt kein Problem dar, aber die Lichtsteuerung macht mir leicht Kopfzerbrechen. Ich will DMX Module verbauen welche direkt über die SPS angesteuert werden. Leider habe ich keinerlei Ahnung von DMX und daher weis ich nicht was ich alles brauch.

Das wären die Panels http://www.ebay.de/itm/EUROLITE-LED...32462366?pt=Licht_Effekte&hash=item58938ab21e
Als SPS verwende ich eine Wago 750-841

Der Wunsch ist folgender:

Ansteuerung über einen Lichttaster wo dann vordefinierte Programme ablaufen (das Programmieren dürfte da wieder weniger das Problem sein hoff ich).

Ich hab schon in diversen Foren gelesen das man den DMX 4 ALL Lan Controller hernehmen kann, aber ich hab auch gelesen das man über eine RS232 Klemme arbeiten kann. Was ist effektiver und was benötige ich nun wirklich?


----------



## Wu Fu (23 November 2012)

Ist es das was du suchst?
http://www.wago.de/catalogue/downloadSearch.do?C=eJw9xssOwUAUAND7MVYs2k61KTuPNKFKGIqVjOmN13Sepfh6XVmdY4Arq5VlNXq1RRxulQYBKEHCVDVSKFY60Fclsb5x8EFgVbFWprVV7zYWepxqy*gVvcAn*bCfJGEc%21kHiExKQGByvQOILLZT*dRqHBnD%21%21U548qIXsVrQ997k9%21WHPkmxMzVdbLKv6xajwSwyx4dG%21YjGByvW00NqjkVW3s9xvirIKB1kae5O8ANeykAg&b=0&n=Downloads&hf=10&l=de&act=search&action=search&q=dmx

Schöne Grüße


----------



## SPL_Maniac (23 November 2012)

Das ist eben besagter DMX4All Controller. Nur da ich keinerlei Erfahrung in dem Punkt habe weis ich nicht was Hardwaretechnisch das beste ist.


----------



## ralfi_ir (17 Januar 2013)

PLC2011C0 DMX512 -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LsKcNTzYeg


----------

